
Show HN: hapi pal – an ecosystem of tools and best practices for hapijs - mattboutet
https://hapipal.com/
======
mattboutet
Contributor here. We put together a quick intro article here if you'd like a
bit more info: [https://medium.com/@hapipal/introducing-hapi-
pal-550c13f30c5...](https://medium.com/@hapipal/introducing-hapi-
pal-550c13f30c5b)

